# car leasing or buy ?



## ellieg (Jun 10, 2013)

H i , we are considering retiring to Spain so are going to rent a property for a year to see how we like it. Can anyone help with ideas re driving please ? Should we buy a car or would it be more economical to lease for a year . I can't seem to find anything on costs etc and would appreciate any advice


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

ellieg said:


> H i , we are considering retiring to Spain so are going to rent a property for a year to see how we like it. Can anyone help with ideas re driving please ? Should we buy a car or would it be more economical to lease for a year . I can't seem to find anything on costs etc and would appreciate any advice


If you are only considering it for a year, I would buy a cheap(ish) second-hand car.

If after a year you are convinced that it's where you want to spend the rest of your lives, then consider buying a better car or even a new one.

IMHO, leasing is only for someone in business who can offset the costs (which is what I did many moons ago).


----------



## ellieg (Jun 10, 2013)

thanks for the advice , very useful


----------



## al_bryant (Aug 16, 2013)

Just to add to this. When my wife and I moved to Spain last year I spent days trying to find a leasing option for personal use and there just didn't seem to be anything available. I don't think it's the done thing in Spain at the moment.

In the end we did exactly what snikpoh has recommended and bought a cheap VW golf to get us around. Just make sure you know where your VAT (IVA in Spain I think) and service centre will be to avoid challenges at the last minute.

Cheers
Al


----------

